# Blue background, white text



## uly (Apr 27, 2003)

I just got a new computer that comes with Word XP. There's an option in Tools/Options/General where you can set the display to "Blue background, white text". But on my old computer, with the same version of Word XP, the option was "Black background, white text", which I used to use. How can I change the Blue background to Black?

TIA


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Piece of Cake....

When you open a new doc, go to Format>Background and then pick black from the matrix of colors. The sheet will turn black and the text will automatically be switched to white.

I'm pretty sure you can then save this as a template by going to File>Save as> then choosing Document Template .dot in the Save As Type area.


----------



## uly (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks for the tip, but what I'm looking for is to actually change that option from "Blue background, white text" to "Black background, white text". I don't want to change the actual document, just how it's displayed. As I mentioned, I've seen the "Black..." option before, so I know it can be done. I just don't know how to get there.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't ever recall black background whte text being an option. The blue and white yes. Please don't take this the wrong way, but was it definitely in Word you remember seeing this?


----------



## uly (Apr 27, 2003)

I understand why you may feel incredulous, but I am absolutely 100% sure this could be done. I had used that option for a long time (several years) through several versions of Word (can't remember exactly but probably since Word 2000 or so). I remember each time for whatever reason I had to reinstall Word, I ran in to this problem. The "Black..." option always popped up later somehow and I never figured out how to get it enabled exactly. Anyway, I hope someone can shed some light on this...

ps. I made an error in my first post, I'm using Word 2003 with SP2 and all the updates, not Word XP


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL, I'm not incredulous, just puzzled. :laugh:

I used Word 97 for many years and honestly don't remember black and white being an option. I'll dig around a bit more though and see if I can find anything.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Far-out, yet nothing to lose: when you were seeing white text on black background, maybe you had the high-contrast *Accessibility Options* turned on? (Typically there's a *Use High Contrast* check box on the *Display* tab of the *Accessibility Options* CPL.)


Of course, if you intend to use ONLY white-over-black documents, then you can save these settings in Normal.dot and you're all set! Even if you want to OPT for this feature from time to time (not on a permanent basis), you can still create a specific Template for this purpose - and you're once again all set!


----------



## uly (Apr 27, 2003)

Well, sorry to keep repeating this, but I am convinced that there's such an option *within* Word, and that it does *not* alter the actual document in anyway, just how it's displayed. I know I can just go into the fill setting and change the background, or go to Windows display settings and change the display for everything, but that's not what I'm trying to do. I've been using the white-on-blue display, and honestly it's not too bad. What really bugs me is the knowledge that there's a way to get the white-on-black option but I don't know how...

Anyway, thanks for trying to help.


----------



## MaKC (Jun 29, 2009)

> Well, sorry to keep repeating this, but I am convinced that there's such an option within Word, and that it does not alter the actual document in anyway, just how it's displayed. I know I can just go into the fill setting and change the background, or go to Windows display settings and change the display for everything, but that's not what I'm trying to do. I've been using the white-on-blue display, and honestly it's not too bad. What really bugs me is the knowledge that there's a way to get the white-on-black option but I don't know how...


I have exactly the same question! Please help to solve a problem if there is a solution!


----------

